# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > آموزش: آموزش نرم افزار InstallShield 2010 (فارسی)

## nasrin55

چند ماهی هست که درگیر کار با اینستال شیلد 2010 هستم و متاسفانه منبع خوبی در این رابطه پیدا نکردم. فقط با جستجو در اینترنت به نتایج خوبی رسیدم که البته وقت زیادی رو گرفت و با خیلی از جزییات را با آزمون و خطا آشنایی پیدا کردم.

به همین دلیل تصمیم گرفتم اطلاعاتی را که در مورد نرم افزار اینستال شیلد به دست آوردم در قالب یک pdf در اختیار بقیه قرار بدهم. البته همانطور که گفتم من تجربه ی زیادی در استفاده از installshield ندارم و اگر انتقادی داشتید حتما اطلاع بدهید که با کمک هم یک منبع آموزشی خوب برای اینستال گردآوری کنیم.


فعلا با این pdf شروع کردم ، البته وقت کنم حتما ورژن های کاملتری را برای دانلود قرار می دهم.

*فهرست مطالب pdf آموزشی InstallShield 2010*


 *آشنایی با InstallShield*
*

* *    ایجاد یک پروژه در InstallShield 2010*
*

* *    معرفی کامل بخش های Project Assistant*
*

* *    چگونگی اضافه کردن پیش نیازهای setup در Redistributables*
*

* *    چگونگی نصب سایلنت sql express 2008 R2 در InstallShield*
*

* *    ساخت دیتابیس از طریق اسکریپت نویسی*
*

Attach کردن پایگاه داده*
دانلود آموزش InstallShield 2010 به زبان فارسی

----------


## mrjahanbin

ادامشو نمیذارین؟
من بازم دقیقا نفهمیدم.برای برنامه ای که دیتابیس اس کیو ال داره باید هم sql express رو نصب کرد هم از طریق اسکریپ کانکشن جدید ساخت به دیتابیسمون؟

----------


## m.webgard

بعد از اینکه یک پروژه به اتمام رسید و آماده تحویل به مشتری شد نیاز به گرفتن setup از پروزه داریم.
 نرم افزار های متعددی برای این کار وجود دارد که یکی از آنها install shield می باشد.و قدرتمند می باشد.
 در این کتاب شما به صورت حرفه ای با install shield کار می کنید و خواهید توانست یک پروژه را به وسیله آن setup سازی نمایید.
 سرفصل هایی که در این کتاب مورد بررسی قرار می گیرد عبارت اند از:
 ۱٫ایجاد پروژه
۲٫وارد نمودن مشخصات کلی برنامه
۳٫اضافه نمودن فایل مورد نظر به set up برنامه
۴٫نصب فایل در پوشه مورد نظر
۵٫تنظیمات database برنامه
۶٫ایجاد struct
7.skin برنامه
۸٫ساخت فایل setup


http://dl.daneshjooyar.com/book/inst...ooyar.com).rar
منبع و رمز : www.daneshjooyar.com

----------


## mrjahanbin

مال عهد بوقه مال شما که!!!

----------


## nasrin55

> ادامشو نمیذارین؟
> من بازم دقیقا نفهمیدم.برای برنامه ای که دیتابیس اس کیو ال داره باید هم sql express رو نصب کرد هم از طریق اسکریپ کانکشن جدید ساخت به دیتابیسمون؟


بله دیگه. بستگی به نرم افزاری که دارین باید sql مربوطه بر روی سیستم کاربر نصب باشه تا نرم افزار بتونه دیتابیس خود را restore کنه و به درستی کار کنه. و چون خود sql حجم بالایی داره معمولا از نسخه ی express آن استفاده می شه.

ادامه اش رو وقت کنم حتما می نویسم ، البته دیدم استقبال چندانی نشد یکم دلسرد شدم!!

----------


## nasrin55

pdf آموزشی اینستال شیلد ابتدایی ، خیلی خلاصه مباحث رو گفته بودم، در این ورژن از pdf مطالب گفته شده را با توضیحات و عکس های بیشتر تکمیلش کردم . 
اگر هرگونه انتقادی داشتید یا جایی اشتباهی کردم حتما اطلاع بدید که ویرایش کنم.

از لینک زیر می تونید دانلود کنید: 
لینک دانلود

لینک دانلود در پست اول هم به روز شد.

----------


## احمد سامعی

سلام

در صورت امکان بخش نحوه کپی کردن اکتیو ایکس رو در مسیر ویندوز32 یا WOW64 برای ویندوز64 بیتی و مهمتر رجیستر کردن اضافه کنید

----------


## saiedn

نسرین خانم من از شما خیلی خیلی ممنونم. واقعا برام مفید بود.
این مجموعه واقعا با ارزشه.
بازم سپاسگذارم

----------


## nasrin55

بخش های مربوط به attach کردن پایگاه داده و اضافه نمودن اسکریپت را نیز اضافه کردم . 

pdf آپدیت شده آموزش اینستال شیلد را از لینک زیر می توانید دانلود کنید: 

لینک دانلود آموزش اینستال شیلد 2010 به زبان فارسی

لینک پست اول نیز آپدیت شد.

----------


## احمد سامعی

ممنون از آموزش

1. در پروژه هایی از نوع Basic MSI در بخش Dialogs ها یک  Dialog هست به نام DatabaseFolder چطور می شه از این Dialog برای انتخاب مسیر دیتابیس استفاده کرد تا بتونیم دیتابیس در مسیری غیر از نصب برنامه و همچنین استاتیک نصب کنیم تا کاربر بتونه در درایوی جز درایو ویندوز دیتابیس قرار بده؟
در نسخه های قبلی این امکان بوده براحتی کاربرنهایی بتونه این کار رو انجام بده اما من از نسخه 2010 استفاده می کنم و نتونستم این امکان به ستاپ بدم

2. چرا بعد از آنیستال کردن برنامه فونت هایی که من داخل ستاپ گذاشتم از سیستم پاک می شه در صورتی که من قبلا با 2008 ستاپ می ساختم اینطور نبود تنظیمات خاصی داره ؟

----------


## aknj56

با تشکر از آموزش خوبتون 
سه تاسوال دارم 
اول اینکه اکسپرس استفاده شده در  ویژوال 2010  آیا sql 2008 express R2 هست یا sql 2008 express R1 چون توی اینسال شیلد فقط   sql 2008 express R1 گذاشته؟
دوم اینکه آیا sql 2008 express R1 رو که توی اینستال شیلد هست  نمی شه به صورت سایلنت نصب کرد؟
سوم اینکه من تمام اون دستوراتی که شما برای آوردن sql 2008 express R2 که توی اینستال شیلد گفته بودید انجام دادم  و درست بود ولی موقع نصب اصلا کار نمی کرد حتی به صورت دستی هم بالا نیامد که بخواهیم به عنوان پیش نیاز نصبش کنیم چه رسد به صورت سایلنت
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## nasrin55

نمیدونم منظورتون از sql 2008 express R1 چیه! منظورتون همون ورژن اولیه sql 2008 هست؟ 
من دستورات نوشته شده در آموزش رو برای sql 2008 express R2 تست کردم و کاملا جواب میده و sql به صورت سایلنت نصب میشه. اشکالی نداره که توی اینستال شیلد در قسمت redistributables قرار نداره، اگه آموزش رو به دقت بخونید می بینید که از منوی tools -> add prerequisites میشه هر برنامه ای رو اضافه کرد.
مشکلش چیه که نصب نمیشه؟؟ دقت کنید که روی یه ویندوز خام فایل set up رو تست کنید، در مرحله ی اول نصب تمامی پیش نیازها لیست شده و به ترتیبی که شما انتخاب کرده اید ، نصب میشه. اگه بقیه ی پیش نیازها میاد و به درستی نصب میشه و  فقط مشکل با sql هست، به قسمت log آن برید تا متوجه خطای ایجاد شده بشید. اگر احیانا پیش نیاز دیگه ای هم هست و کار نمیده ، مثلا نصب .net 4 ، اول مشکل اون رو حل کنید و بعدا به سراغ sql برید.

----------


## احمد سامعی

دوستان اینستال شیلد 2010 روی ویندوز 8 درست عمل نمی کنه prerequisites نصب نمی شه و مستقیم می ره سراغ نصب برنامه اصلی چیکار باید کرد؟ باید نسخه اینستال شیلد عوض کرد یا کدهای رجستری در prerequisites باید برای ویندوز 8 پیدا کرد؟

من در ستاپم دات نت 3.5 و 4 و SQL Server 2008 دارم کلا پنجره prerequisites نمایش داده نمی شه

----------


## nasrin55

> دوستان اینستال شیلد 2010 روی ویندوز 8 درست عمل نمی کنه prerequisites نصب نمی شه و مستقیم می ره سراغ نصب برنامه اصلی چیکار باید کرد؟ باید نسخه اینستال شیلد عوض کرد یا کدهای رجستری در prerequisites باید برای ویندوز 8 پیدا کرد؟
> 
> من در ستاپم دات نت 3.5 و 4 و SQL Server 2008 دارم کلا پنجره prerequisites نمایش داده نمی شه


شاید پیش نیازها از قبل روی سیستم نصب شده!

----------


## احمد سامعی

نه دیگه ... اینقد می دونم  :چشمک: 

چی نصب هست چک کنم شما تا حالا روی 8 تست کردید؟

----------


## nasrin55

:d
من روی 8 کار نکردم. نمی دونم ، سرچ کنید ببینید مثلا دات نت 3.5 نصب نیست؟ البته بعیده ! 
اینکه چرا اصلا پیش نیازها نمیاد هم عجیبه ! در قسمت redistributables وقتی راست کلیک کنید و به edit order برید، لیست پیش نیازها رو نشون میده؟

----------


## احمد سامعی

روی ویندوز 7 دانت 3.5 لازم نیست نصب بشه و روی 8 فکر کنم 4 هم نمی خواد اما SQL Server که دیگه لازمه استاد

یک سوال دیگه : من در ستاپم تعدادی فونت گذاشتم حالا می خوام وقتی کاربر برنامه رو آنیستال می کنه فونت ها پاک نشه، چه باید کرد؟

----------


## احمد سامعی

دوستان کسی نمی دونه چطور می شه فایلی رو تنظیم کرد وقتی کاربر برنامه را اینستال می کنه فایل از روی سیستمش پاک نشه مثل فونت ها

----------


## nasrin55

چرا میخوای فونت ها پاک نشه؟! خب بذار پاک شه. دوباره نصب کن بعد . :D

----------


## nasrin55

به لینک زیر یه نگاهی بنداز. سوالش یه جورایی برعکس شماست :D ولی خب من نمی تونم نصب و uuinstall نرم افزاری رو چک کنم تا کمکتون کنم. 
http://community.flexerasoftware.com...move-any-files

----------


## farzad47

این قسمت permission دقیقا کجای install shield هست؟ اصلا این قسمت برای install shield هست یا باید به صورت دستی permission رو تغییر داد؟ ممنونم از آموزش عالی شما nasrin55

----------


## nasrin55

> این قسمت permission دقیقا کجای install shield هست؟ اصلا این قسمت برای install shield هست یا باید به صورت دستی permission رو تغییر داد؟ ممنونم از آموزش عالی شما nasrin55


فکر می کنم اگر روی پوشه ی مربوطه در قسمت file and folder راست کلیک کنید، گزینه permission و یا properties وجود داره.

----------


## aknj56

> شاید پیش نیازها از قبل روی سیستم نصب شده!


دوستان من از همون ابتدایی که ویندوز هشت اومد اون رونصب کردم یکی از مشکلاتش این بود که به هیچ عنوان فریم ورک رو نمی تونید روش نصب کنید مگر با ترفند که من این کار رو کردن و نه 3.5 داره و نه4 بعد از اون دیگر سراغش نرفتم و پاک کردم شاید ورژنای بعدیش داشته باشه

----------


## Beginneruser

سلام
از دوستان کسی میتونه کمک کنه چطور میشه در اینستال شیلد فارسی نویسی انجانم داد من هر کاری کردم نتونستم از زبان فارسی استفاده کنم
installshield

----------


## nasrin55

اگر میخواهید که یک user interface بسازید، فارسی نوشتن دردسر داره! بهتره که عکسش را بسازید و در هر فرمی عکس مربوط به خودش رو ادد کنید.

----------


## simicolon

سلام 
ممنون بابت اموزش تون
ادامه اش کو

----------


## lvlahsa.

سلام مرسی از فایلی که در اختیارمون گذاشتین خیلی خوبه؛ من یک برنامه با دلفی نوشتم که یک فایل access لینک کردم ....وقتی فایل setup را می سازم رو سیستم های دیگه errorمی ده!!!  برای آدرس فایل access، نمی دونم چطور این مشکل و حل کنم کمکم کنید لطفا

----------


## myclick1

سلام 
من چند تا آموزش گرفته بودم اما این آموزش کامل بود 
ادامه ی آموزش در حال ساخته یا این هم مثل الباقی آموزشها نصف کاره رها شده؟

----------


## hossinebrahimi20

سلام دوست عزیز
اگر برای شما امکان دارد مطالبی هم در مور اسکین ها در اینستال شیلد بگذارید

----------


## mohsen129

سلام خانم نسرین /اولا خیلی از مطلب pdf ممنون که گذاشته بودین/
من یه برنامه کوچیک تو   C#‎ نوشتم با فرم ورک 2 
توی اینستال شیلد همه تنظیمات را درست انجام میدم /حتی فریم وورک و  ابنستالر هم از همون جا دانلود کردم
ولی  فایل ستاپ فقط خود برنامه را نصب میکنه  تو سیستم دیگه که اونم اجرا نمیشه
لطفا اگه میتونید کمکم کنید /متشکرم   :افسرده:

----------


## nasrin55

توی قسمت redistributables باید پیش نیاز های نرم افزار رو انتخاب کنید و اگه نیست اضافه کنید تا ستاپ هنگام run شدن ، ابتدا پیش نیاز ها ر و نصب کنه و سپس میره سراغ نصب نرم افزار اصلی تون.
حالا شما تو بخش redistributables موردی رو انتخاب کردید؟؟

----------


## مهدی شیرازی

با سلام . منم متأسفانه در بخش نصب سایلنت اس کیو ال و اتچ کردن دیتابیسها مشکل دارم. در صورت امکان فایل آموزشی قرار بدید. این فایل pdf رو هم دارم، ولی خیلی چیزاش نامفهومه. در ضمن با 2010 خیلی تفاوت داره

----------


## مهدی شیرازی

تشکر . خیلی عالی بود. ولی من در قسمت نصب سایلنت sql و اتچ کردن دیتابیسها خیلی مشکل دارم. اگه میتونستید فایل ویدیو تهیه کنید و در اختیار کاربرها قرار بدید خیلی خیلی عالی میشد.  :لبخند:  اما با این حال، کامل تر از جزوه شما رو هم نتونستم پیدا کنم :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## مهدی شیرازی

تشکر نسرین خانم . خیلی عالی بود. ولی من در قسمت نصب سایلنت sql و اتچ کردن دیتابیسها خیلی مشکل دارم. اگه میتونستید فایل ویدیو تهیه کنید و در اختیار کاربرها قرار بدید خیلی خیلی عالی میشد.  :لبخند:  اما با این حال، کامل تر از جزوه شما رو هم نتونستم پیدا کنم :تشویق:

----------


## kiadata

آموزشتون کامل و بی نقصه بابت کار زیباتون ممنونم همیشه موفق و پایدار باشین. :تشویق:

----------


## ghasem110deh

اگه از تاریخ تاپیک بگذریم !
چطور میشه عکس های پیشفرض تم تو اینستال شیلد رو عوض کرد ؟
هم عکس نوار بالا ، و هم عکس سمت چپ صفحه اول !!!

----------


## Morizh

اینو میشه تو vs2012 اینتتی فریم ورک  اجراش کرد

----------


## Morizh

سلام نسرین خانم 

بابت این فایلتون ممنونم

شما در قسمت اتچ و ساخت پایگاه توسط script  نوشتین اسم mySoftware  که توضیحم دادین این مربوط به اسم فولدر اصلی setup شما هستش

میشه یه عکسی بذارین و ما بفهمیم اسم اصلی ستاپ ما کجاس
من هر کاری کردم پایگاه ایجاد میشه ولی هیچ اتچی صورت نمیگیره

----------


## maryam1422

سلام به همه ی دوستان
من می خوام با استفاده از نرم افزار اینستال شیلد یک فایل ست اپ بسازم. در واقع می خوام دیالوگی داشته باشم که در اون یک ادیت فیلد باشه وکاربر موقع نصب توی اون ادیت فیلد عدد یا رشته ای رو وارد کنه واین عدد یا رشته با مقدار valueهای کلید های رجیستری من در ویندوزم مقایسه شه, اگر اون value موجود بود به دیالوگ بعدی بره واگر موجود نبود فایل exe ی نرم افزاری رو فراخوانی کنه وبعد از فراخوانی فایل .exe ی اون نرم افزار ونصب اش به دیالوگ اینستال شیلدم برگرده ودیالوگ های بعدی اش اجرا بشوند. در واقع این نرم افزار در ویوی  Redistributable نیست وهمین طور در هر بار نصب مقداری که توسط کاربر وارد میشه قابل تغییره. 
ممنون میشم را هنمایی ام کنید که باید چی کارکنم. چون چند وقته دارم سرچ میزنم اما متاسفانه چیز زیادی به دست نیاوردم برای همین تصمیم گرفتم سوالمو اینجا مطرح کنم.  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## nasrin55

لینک دانلود آموزش مشکل داشت که حل شد.

----------


## nasrin55

دیتابیس رو در شاخه ای نصب کنید که مطمئن باشید دسترسی کامل دارین ( درایو سی یا ویندوز نباشه) برای اینکه مشکل اتچ نشدن دیتابیس رو متوجه بشین باید لاگ Sql رو بخونید و ببینید به چی گیر کرده. یه بار اسکریپت رو دستی اتچ کنید که از درست بودن اسکریپت مطمئن بشین.

----------

